
Spotify acquires and shutters MightyTV, a content recommendation startup - ptrptr
https://venturebeat.com/2017/03/27/spotify-acquires-and-shutters-mightytv-a-content-recommendation-startup-founded-by-admelds-brian-adams/
======
amazon
If Spotify is planning on pushing their subscription service more in the near-
future, I'm happy they are purchasing companies that will work to improve
their algorithms even more. Having lots of music on the go without downloading
will get a lot of people in- but if they are making their already good
discover even better, that will be really effective in keeping customers
paying.

For anyone who hasn't paid for the upgraded version, it's half off for
students. It is worth trying for sure, I've found a lot of new music with the
daily discover you get.

